# Check out my new dive ride



## TONER

just picked it up today all it needs is a few tank holders World Cat 266SF:whistling:


----------



## Pierce07

Nice boat! I love Cats


----------



## coolbluestreak

Very nice, I've never been on a cat but I heard they ride awesome!:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Jason

Man that's SWEET!!!! Congrats on the fine ride!!!


----------



## FelixH

You're going to love diving from a cat!


----------



## jamesw21

very nice cat... I have a 21' seacat


----------



## Haulin' Ash

:thumbup: enough said.


----------



## Berry

Thanks a sweet ride I really want to make the change from my cc to a cat


----------



## TONER

Thanks
I have dove out of a few other cats and fell in love so I finaly sold my boat on tuesday got lucky and found this one in LA its a 266 SF its set up with an awsome custom dive ladder and a Raymarine C120 (that i have no idea how to work yet) it can dive 4 to 5 people comfortably so I will be posting on here for some divers to help out with gas 
Chad


----------



## jamesw21

I'm ready to chip in on gas in that thing and head out... Let me know when you are going.


----------



## coolbluestreak

TONER said:


> can dive 4 to 5 people comfortably so I will be posting on here for some divers to help out with gas
> Chad


Ok, we're going to hold ya to it!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

World Cat is a very nice piece of quality work. I hope you plan to take advantage of its potential. That boat was made to run to the rigs. Congratulations, on your new boat, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Orion45

Well, I'm waiting for the invite. You have my number. :thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man that is a nice ride! I had a 26 foot cat, was one of the older models of Pro-Kat, and they made the front too low. Newer models they corrected it and changed the profile.

Other than that I loved that ride, and talk about stable, especially side to side.

I still got your # in my phone from years ago when I bought sumthin from you or vice versa. If you don't still have mine, shoot me a PM...would hate for you to be a diver short!:thumbup:


----------



## below me

sweet! congrats


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Sweet!

You'll love it. I have a Glacier Bay cat.


----------



## TONER

Well we got the new boat out for the first time yesterday and it ran great we just ran around the bay and left the kids fish in the pass for a little cant wait to run it out and do some diving if this wind ever lays down


----------



## coolbluestreak

Nice new pictures, glad you guys had fun!
It looks like you'd almost need a extension ladder to climb off the bow of that thing.


----------



## Brandy

nice ride


----------



## courantpublisher

*You are gonna love it.*

I am running a 246SF with 140 Suzukis and you can not beat the ride. We dive 4 people easily. A little hint, you can put a plastic barrel cut in half in the front gap to hold tanks. Use a could of tie downs and 6 tanks stay put and out of the way. I have a spare sunbrella top made for that design if you need it. I put on a hard top after I bought the canvas and it has never been installed.

Remember to trim until the water comes off your hull around the helm for optimal running. The cats are phenomenal in slight to medium seas. We can dive when others are on the dock drinking beer.:thumbup:

If you have any questions I will share the knowledge I have picked up.


----------



## TONER

Hey courtpublisher I sent you a pm for more tips Thanks for the info


----------



## markhsaltz

Congrats...Great boat you'll enjoy the heck out of it..enjoy and will be looking to seeing you out there..Got her named yet?


----------

